# Who was your first Animal Crossing friend?



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Who was the very first villager you?ve ever befriended? 

My first Animal Crossing friend was between Kitt the kangaroo and Chevre the goat. I befriended them both at the same time. I talked with them equally as much!


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 8, 2018)

Alice and Bluebear ^^


----------



## matt (Jun 8, 2018)

Sammii from hyrule.
You can find her YouTube channel at sammiicake 
She's still position number one on my 3ds friends list


----------



## Tim (Jun 10, 2018)

oh gosh, bringing back memories, it was vesta. she was near my house in Animal Crossing GameCube and was super nice to me!


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

Mine was Daisy, but when Walt moved it he also became s close second


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 12, 2018)

Mine were Peggy and Ribbot  (they both moved away DX)

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Sammii from hyrule.
> You can find her YouTube channel at sammiicake
> She's still position number one on my 3ds friends list



LOL they asked about villagers


----------



## Moon Witch (Jun 12, 2018)

kiki and peanut <3


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 12, 2018)

Mine was Molly. She was one of my original villagers.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 23, 2018)

Mine was definitely Tangy in my first ever town Una. believe it or not, new leaf was my first ac game. when i started she was the only villager that was nice to me and she is the only villager in both my towns that i have had since the start and haven't let move. I literally talked to her every day until she told me to go away and stop talking to her. Tangy will always be my fav villager and was easily the first one i befriended.


----------



## Tri (Jul 27, 2018)

Mitzi, Patty and Mallory were the original villagers in my first town. I liked Mitzi the most, I thought her 'mew' catchphrase was really endearing even though it's basic. : )


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 27, 2018)

My first ever villager I befriended was Tammy, the uchi cub. I didn't realise at the time, but I always talked to her, we exchanged letter what not. But what really solidified my admiration for her was when she gave me medicine when I got stung by bees. She is so sweet.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 27, 2018)

Kitty and Carmen in Gamecube were probably my first friends. Since then, Kitty has continued to be one of my favorite villagers of all time and I plan on having her whenever the next game comes out.


----------



## littleagnes (Aug 7, 2018)

Chevre was my first friend. She was my absolute favourite in Wild World and I was so upset when she moved without me realising


----------



## Sheando (Aug 7, 2018)

Peewee the gorilla, in Wild World. I?m always so sad when I see how hated gorilla villagers are; I?ll always have a soft spot for them. I remember being really happy that I felt like I?d befriended this cranky guy, haha.


----------



## Argent (Aug 8, 2018)

Diana was the first villager who moved into my town and I fell in love with her straight away. I love her design, her style, her personality, her house - everything about her is just so lovely and having her in all of my towns is a necessity for me now.


----------



## f l a s h (Aug 8, 2018)

biskit :3


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 10, 2018)

Uhff. That's so long ago. I know I had a great affinity for Kiki back when I played the GCN version, so she was a clear favourite, but I don't know if she was in my town from the start, so she might not have been my first AC friend.


----------



## sigh (Aug 11, 2018)

jeremiah!! he was one of my villagers in wild world ( and the only one that i remember lmao ), i always talked with him and wrote him letters, i adored him then and i still do now.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2018)

Rosie back in Wild World, funnily enough I really don't like her now lol


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 11, 2018)

my first game was wild world; my homegirls were marina and bluebear and i would have died for both of them i sent them so many letters and talked to them until they got angry lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 13, 2018)

When I used to play the GameCube version when I was little I remembered Tom, so I gues Tom cause he still holds a special place in my heart!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 13, 2018)

When I used to play the GameCube version when I was little I remembered Tom, so I gues Tom cause he still holds a special place in my heart!


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 16, 2018)

Bill and poncho we're so kind to me when I started in City Folk.... They both ended up leaving  My first friend in New Leaf was Felicity.


----------



## arturia (Aug 17, 2018)

Vic and Gabi


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

When I was younger, I started my first town in Wild World. I dont really remember the name of the town, but I do remember that I loved Butch. We talked all the time and I would send him letters. I dont have the same liking for him now but he does have a place in my heart


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 17, 2018)

I think it was Lucy? from my first ACWW town. I wasn't exactly close with her but I did talk to her pretty often. She never gave me her picture or anything like that though. She's still a pretty decent villager, but my tastes have changed a lot from back then.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

the first villager who became a best friend to me was Gala in my very first town in new leaf before hyrule and twilight.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 17, 2018)

Jeremiah in my first Wild World town. I was super excited to talk to him every day. I thought he was super kind and funny, and also he was a frog


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 17, 2018)

I can't answer this for certain but it was probably Lily in Wild World. I remember her the most from playing that game for the first time.


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 18, 2018)

I can’t even remember from previous games anymore, but in New Leaf in my first ever town, my starting villagers were Ruby, Cole, Merengue, Grizzly, and Cousteau. I have a soft spot for every single one of them. I accidentally let Cole, Grizzly, and Merengue go from not playing and have Cousteau to a friend. I still have Ruby! and now Merengue in my new town^^ (and ruby, but she never moved so now I have 2 of her). it feels nostalgic in a way!! I love them all!! <3


----------



## Verecund (Sep 19, 2018)

My first friend was Gabi in WW; I talked with her every day and I remember sending her a letter asking her to come over one day. I loved her so much but she was also the first villager I had in boxes and didn't know there were dialogues you could get that meant they would stay so I just kept talking to her and so she ended up being my first villager to leave, her stay in my town short-lived but memorable.


----------



## artisansystem (Sep 19, 2018)

My first love in Animal Crossing was Derwin in Wild World! He was just so adorable and dorky, and I remember having him in my town for ages and never letting him leave. A close second place goes to Cyrano, because I think I thought the anteaters looked cool and cranky villagers always made me laugh.


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

Kiki <3 

I still love her so much, She was in my gamecube town and she was the sweetest. I still remember her house down the slope, seeing her run through the piles of leaves. Then Resetti because I shut down my Gamecube (I fell in a pitfall and I did not know how to get out). I did not understand English enough so I had to delete my town, I could not get rid of him. Then I got her again in Wild World and I was very happy.


----------



## Anie (Sep 20, 2018)

Samson in Wild World! I remember always having to beg him not to move out of my town. He has never been in my New Leaf towns and I have only run into him a handful of times via the campsite or other people's towns. Kind of makes me sad in a way. Maybe one day he will come back to my town and we can pick up where we left off!


----------



## Clefairy (Sep 20, 2018)

My first one was Mollie!


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 21, 2018)

My first Animal Crossing friend was Rolf. 

Back then in Wild World, Rolf was one of those villagers I really liked, I sent him 
lots of letters, talk with him the most and gave him all my attention. The reason 
why I liked him so much was because I find it cool to have a white tiger in the 
town, I found him so unique, his design is pretty cool and I also liked the way he 
acted (back then, I didn't know so much about villagers and their personalities). 
Today, Rolf is still one of my favorite villagers and I also still like him so much like 
in the past.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 21, 2018)

When I started up my first ever town I liked my villagers but my favorite was by far Freya. I talked to her a ton daily and I actually tried talking to her through the keyboard but I soon realized it did nothing. She was also the first villager to send me a letter, a letter with a present, and the first villager I ever had give me her picture. I had no clue villagers could do any of those until she did. I also sent my first letter to her and to this day she is still my all time favorite villager. 5 years later and she still lives in my town too and even after I left for a year and everyone else (except freckles) is new, she has never once asked to move. Best villager 100%(in my opinion)


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 22, 2018)

Bluebear. She lived right next to me in my first ever Animal Crossing town. Unfortunately she moved out because I was time travelling a lot.


----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)

Moe the lazy cat and then baabara the snooty sheep - although she was definitely a meanie


----------



## jcar (Sep 29, 2018)

My very first friend in animal crossing was stitches! i liked him a lot in wild world, then it also came maple and since tjen cubs have grown a lot on me! However in city folk i never had stitches but became friend with poncho and walker! ahh the memories


----------



## TheRealWC (Sep 29, 2018)

Goldie. My cousin had Goldie in her Wild World town and I happened to get Goldie as one of my first villagers. I don't remember when I got her, she could have been part of that first 8 or come sometime after. All I know is that she was there early on.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Either Peanut, Savannah, or Rodeo in WW <3
And they're in my current town which makes me happy.


----------



## goro (Oct 5, 2018)

stitches or merengue back when i first got new leaf when i was 10. i can't remember which one it was exactly. my first town was short-lived but about half of the starting villagers i got were really popular


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 5, 2018)

Agnes! She gave me her pic pretty quick.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 5, 2018)

My first Animal Crossing friend was Alfonso from the Game Cube version. He lived directly south of me! Not many people like him, but he still remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 5, 2018)

On the GC, Bob was the first I really gravitated towards. I believe the first villager I ever met was Cashmere, but I didn't initially like her because she was so rude. Bob on the other hand is a lazy villager though, so it's easy to be friends with them. The first of the "unfriendly" villagers I ever liked was Apollo. He only seemed to be rude in the morning, calling me an idiot for talking so loud ... that's better than Astrid who slammed my town theme and essentially said I was backward.


----------



## Sothe (Oct 5, 2018)

Tank for sure. He was the first villager I ever met in the series when I started my first WW town.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 5, 2018)

Biskit and Jitters the bird


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fang in new leaf! My first town was very short lived, and he was one of the villagers in it. When I reset, he was a starting villager in my new town! Greta ended up moving in too, and she was also in my previous town. At first, I hated them both, but after I reset, it was nice having some familiar faces, and they ended up being my favorites.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

ankha


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Mine was Cube. He's not my overall favourite friend in game, but i appreciate his kindness and friendship!


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

Tangy! She is of my originals and I love her!


----------



## loglady (Oct 12, 2018)

Tia!! She was in my first-ever town and we were best friends. I've reset my game twice since then and haven't been able to get her back. Though she's not on my list of dreamies, she's still one of my favorites. I'm glad that I can choose to add her in my campsite in Pocket Camp now that she's there.


----------



## Neechan (Oct 12, 2018)

Portia the dog (and a few others) I grew fond of her as she was a starter village with of mine, I was sad when she moved out... I actually stopped playing for a month I was so heartbroken.


----------



## Relly (Oct 12, 2018)

I think it was pecan


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 12, 2018)

I believe it was Egbert, if I'm remembering right! He will always have a spot in my heart, he's always been really cool!


----------



## spunkystella (Oct 13, 2018)

Pretty sure it was Peanut. Or Wolfgang. Or Olivia or Lily. I remember them the most. Ah, my first ever town. The memories.


----------



## Loreley (Oct 13, 2018)

Kiki! I remember resetting my town when she moved out because it just didn't feel alright anymore.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 14, 2018)

Chief. I had him as a starter in my old town and was devastated when I took a break and he moved away. In my new town now I'm going to try and get him again


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 20, 2018)

Filbert, the lovable space squirrel, was my first. I miss him so much. I can't wait to get him back on New Leaf.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Oct 20, 2018)

Mine was Rowan and Lobo <3 They were two of the first in my WW town~


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Oct 20, 2018)

Cyrano, Goldie, Poncho, and Twiggy in Wild World!


----------



## Steely Phil (Oct 21, 2018)

Its been many, many years, but I remember Hambo, Quetzal and I think Bones being my favorites in the Gamecube game.


----------



## wALEX (Oct 25, 2018)

Whitney ! in Animal crossing wild world and she's name is Bianca Italian version <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 25, 2018)

Mitzi was my first villager I befriended back in Wild World. I can still remember that day when I met her. Ah, so many fond memories of that day. She still is a dreamy even to this day. <3


----------



## koopasta (Oct 28, 2018)

My first friend was actually Harry! Back when I first got AC I didn't know of villager tiers or personalities, but I do remember that I really did like him even though he wasn't very popular. Then when I restarted for the first time, my best friends were Rolf and Roald!


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

Mine were Vesta and Pippy!! They were back in my old Wild World town.. ;7; And they were both super sweet! Vesta was the first villager to ever give me her picture, though.


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 30, 2018)

The first time I played ACNL I absolutely fell inlove with Chevre, she was a total sweetheart. I regret resetting my first town, since I really miss all my old villagers- i still love the new ones I have now though.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 31, 2018)

I remember my first AC BFF was Pate. That was back when I played the Gamecube version. I was probably like 10. I visited her every day and loved her so much! Though if I'm being honest, I'm really not a fan of her now and don't have her in either of my ACNL copies. 

I also remember being super fond of Bob. That one is still true.


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 31, 2018)

Chevre and Pate were my first friends in my first WW town!
I've barely seen them since  I've met Ch?vre again recently in a dream town, but I've never come across another Pate! She was so cute (even though I thought she was a boy for ages).


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 31, 2018)

Oof I think in wild world might have been Octavion or Alfonso, can't remember which. I never had Octavion in my new lead town but I think I had alfonso.


----------



## tae (Oct 31, 2018)

Rasher!
from the original game cube game. he's still in my GC town to this day <3


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 31, 2018)

sofieceliza said:


> Chevre and Pate were my first friends in my first WW town!
> I've barely seen them since  I've met Ch?vre again recently in a dream town, but I've never come across another Pate! She was so cute (even though I thought she was a boy for ages).



Oh my god. I also thought Pate was a boy. Glad I'm not alone. xD


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 24, 2019)

Peaches the Horse


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 24, 2019)

rosie from pocket camp


----------



## John Wick (Nov 24, 2019)

Dora, Eloise and Frobert were the original three villagers in my first ever town in Wild World, but then my best buddy who I really became friends with, Wolfgang, moved in.

Love my Wolfgang.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 24, 2019)

Grizzly and Anicotti were my first two best friends in the original GameCube version.  I can't remember which one actually became my friend first, but I'm inclined to think it was Anicotti based on her personality.  I had to wear Grizzly down a bit before he accepted my friendship, but he was definitely the first villager that I knew I wanted to befriend.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 12, 2020)

check my newer post here ssssss


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

my memory is atrocious but i think it might?ve been bones? i?m not certain, though lol


----------



## Jas (Mar 14, 2020)

friga and baabara in wild world!! loved the snooty friends :')


----------



## GingerLemon (Mar 15, 2020)

Mine was Ava. She's a chicken. I'm not super fond of her but I some reason we became friends first


----------



## Halony (Mar 19, 2020)

I'd say my very first friend was Melba. I have great memories of her. She moved away quickly though, but I've always liked Normal villagers the most because of her. Static was also one of my first friends. I loved him and I always thought he always was so rude and cute at the same time haha


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 19, 2020)

Well if you mean by the writing random letters to you thing then Harry. If you mean by like, getting their picture than O'Hare.


----------



## Goop (Mar 24, 2020)

Bree. C:​


----------



## galacticity (Mar 25, 2020)

dizzy.  i still have a soft spot for him.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 26, 2020)

Tangy. She moved below me along the edge of the beach and we both lived at the end of the map by a cliff in Wild World. It was perfect. I didn't like her at first based on her design but her personality quickly became my favorite and she was the first villager to give me her picture!


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 28, 2020)

Tex! But only because I wanted his jacket so I'd talk to him nonstop (*´・ω・)


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 28, 2020)

olivia! she's the only one i really remember from my gamecube town as a kid, i talked to her everyday


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine would have had to have been Felicity. I was always bothering Eunice because she was my favorite, but best friend wise, Felicity was the one I was closed to.


----------



## Princess (Apr 15, 2020)

Winnie the horse in the gamecube version!! I remember her house was decorated in the Lovely Series (now called Cute)


----------



## Dae (Apr 16, 2020)

Bangle from my Gamecube town from 2003, creatively named "Florida" which is just, the state i live in. lol.

I still have my memory card with the town on it, Every six months or so, I'll put it in and visit them, it's partially damaged though, and getting worse overtime so the the Wii over the years has been getting worse and worse at trying to read it... I feel as though my time with that town is finally fleeting...


----------



## Figment (Apr 16, 2020)

I think it was Jay in New Leaf. I have a soft spot for him.


----------



## Lauryn (May 1, 2020)

Rowan and Rodeo 
AND GWEN WAS MY FIRST ENEMY


----------



## Mayor Ng (May 1, 2020)

My first Animal Crossing game is New Leaf (if my memory serves me right). I haven't picked up the game for a while and restarted my town recently and the first villager I befriended is Sally the normal squirrel because she reminded me of Sally from Spongebob (also a squirrel)


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

Mine was Boone. A few months after I started playing NL he moved in randomly, and I was instantly attached.
I befriended him until he moved out two years later


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 1, 2020)

The first villager I became friends with was Bunnie, waaaay back in Wild World. I talked to her and sent her letters every day in the hopes that she would give me her picture. Sadly she moved away before that happened tho 

I don't like her as much nowadays because of that tbh lol, but she still has a special place in my heart because she was the first villager I befriended.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2020)

Mine was Stella, one of my starting villagers on AC:GCN way back in 2008. I still have her surprisingly. I guess she likes me just as much


----------



## jemarsi (May 1, 2020)

Daisy and Paolo!

Neither villager is incredibly popular but they’re both very dear to me. So glad they got comebacks in the NL update and in NH!

I also befriended Tom the cat as my first cranky, Rhoda the chicken as my first snooty (don’t think she ever came back?) and Pate the duck as my first peppy. Such good times. The only one that is a dreamie for me now is Tom, but I still like all of them because I remember them fondly.


----------



## Soigne (May 2, 2020)

it had to have been either goose or rod, i'm not really sure which.


----------



## demarketer (May 2, 2020)

Back in the gamecube days, Queenie was my absolute favorite character. She was such a b**ch to me but I looooooooved her


----------



## Alyx (May 2, 2020)

This was when I was really young - my first Animal Crossing friend was Mitzi in my Gamecube town!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 7, 2020)

Gala and Willow in New Leaf, but the other games...so unknown.


----------



## Lucyme (May 8, 2020)

Savannah the zebra horse back in AC Wild World. I remember her moving out unexpectedly and 10 year old me was gutted

I had her again in New Leaf so it was a nice reunion haha


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 12, 2020)

It was Bertha in New Leaf in my first town on the game


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 13, 2020)

Whitney, Savannah, Peanut, Agents S, Blaire and Static - I do not know in which order I befriended them (WW is 15 years ago ), but I do know I did everything to prevent them moving; I talked to them so many times once they were in boxes, and it always worked!

I found Whitney again on a Nook Miles island. I am so glad to have one of my old friends back! I would like to find Peanut and Blaire again as well.


----------



## maple22 (May 13, 2020)

Maple and Kid Cat were my best friends in Wild World. I played that game so much when I was 9 or 10, then I immediately stopped when Maple moved out.


----------



## redlovett (May 21, 2020)

Since this is my first AC game, it was both Billy and Agnes.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

diva and Jeremiah :0


----------



## Bethboj (May 28, 2020)

Goldie and Whitney in Wild World, Whitney was the first one to send me her picture and Then she moved away and I was so upset


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Del! He's very sweet.


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

Hard to say since I got Tank and Pashima at the same time but I definitely feel like I connect more with Pashima, plus she gives me medicine when I get wasp stings!


----------

